# 90 to 95 % Better



## Dom (May 28, 2010)

I started taking an herbal supplement for adrenals 2 pills a day
After a month of taking it, much improvement
2 months in it was 90% gone
Still taking it feel 95% better

Also other things that i was/am taking that helped...

Vitamin D3 (from fish oil)
Liquid B12
Protein
Coconut Water
Going to sleep early / waking early
Talk Therapy
New Interests / hobbies

still have dizzy / lightheadedness 
poor sleep tossing turning waking at same time in the night
poor vision

hope it helps someone out there


----------



## Rogue Bullies (Jun 1, 2010)

Great to know you are feeling better! So happy for you. I am trying talk therapy and supplements so I hope that will help me out. Thanks


----------



## Dom (May 28, 2010)

Rogue Bullies said:


> Great to know you are feeling better! So happy for you. I am trying talk therapy and supplements so I hope that will help me out. Thanks


thanks, i appreciate the kind words.


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

thats great to hear! what exactly are you taking for the adrenal glands?


----------



## Dom (May 28, 2010)

Its called Adreset By Metagenics


----------

